# orchid show longwood gardens



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

anyone going? 

International Orchid Show & Sale 2011 - Events - Longwood Gardens


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

We probably are


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Oh yea. We went the last time and it was fantastic. I used to be a member or SEPOS. They are a great orchid club.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going, not sure what day yet.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd like to, but I know I'd be spending a ton of money on orchids that I would kill... still working on the green thumb.


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going. I have an order with Ecuagenera to pick up and who knows what else.....


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Black Jungle will be vending at the Longwood orchid show.


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I went the last 2 years. Def a great show and the selection is amazing. I'm still on the fence on going. I spent alot of money last year.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im going. Anyone have an extra male patrica?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone been to this event before? 

Do you have to pay the full admission fees to get in for the show?

Adults: $18
Seniors ages 62+: $15
Students ages 5-18, or any age with valid student ID: $8
Children ages 4 and under: Free


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

yes, you have to pay for the whole thing


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll be there tomorrow afternoon. 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Take pics Ed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I will try. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I used to go there when I was a kid. Last time must have been in the early 70s. I'm looking forward to your pics, Ed. I imagine it's changed a lot over the years.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to the show today and was amazed at all the orchids. I knew there were many different kinds but had no idea how many! Of course I came home with a couple, including Dracula benedictii. Any advice on it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here are some random shots.. I don't want to post too many pictures as we technically have a photo thread.. I'll probably post pictures there and link to here. 
For those who do go, make sure to stop by and see the guys from Black Jungle. 

Ed


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I was there for a bit today and picked up a few neat plants from Andy's. I would strongly recommend a visit - not only for the orchid show but for the displays as well - it feels like walking through a huge vivarium to me.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I missed it. I had to work on a chiller and new rack in the basement. Longwood Gardens is on my list for this summer but I had to bail on the orchid show. I'm glad to hear that Ed made it and took some good pictures.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I was chauffeured around so it let me get to the show.. 

Some more shots..


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Here are some more pictures. I took a lot of pictures so I have a lot to go through and resize and inspect.. 

I did get a few plants as well..
Dendrobium jenkinsii
Utricularia uniflora 'blue'
Goodyera pusilla
Bulbophyllum moniliforme
Porpax lanii
Dendrobium dichaecides (creeping type). 

Ed


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I went again this year! It was awesome!

I picked up 2 Maxillaria schunkeana preordered from Ecuagenera
1 Dryadella zebrina from Andy's
1 Oncidiium? 'Pacific Kool Kat' as well as Selaginella SP and Monochaetum SP Ecuador from Black Jungle

Ill try to upload some photos later today.



Todd


----------

